# Having a baby in Limassol



## jokfor (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi
I have been in Limassol for 6 months.
I am pregnant and due in April.
I am in two minds whether to go home or to stay.
I would love to have some more information from someone who has had there children over here.
Is it much different from uk? Do you get birth control? 
I have also heard that you stay in for 5 days?/ baby in nursery.
I am currently with a private clinic and they seem ok.
thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jokfor said:


> Hi
> I have been in Limassol for 6 months.
> I am pregnant and due in April.
> I am in two minds whether to go home or to stay.
> ...


A friend of mine had IVF treatment in Cyprus and ended up having triplets.
She was very happy with her treatment all the way through.
She had to go to nicosia for the birth as they specialise in multiple births and she was in for 8 weeks before the birth so that she could be supervised to get the pregnancy as close to term as possible to give all 3 babies the best chance.
She has 3 gorgeous very healthy babies.


----------

